# pictures as promised



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

the pics are not that good and im cold took them just before training after a week off ,

but here we go!

will be taking some better ones when i get my phone sorted!

just hit 16 stone


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking well mate


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

looking good budy, i thort it was grant mitchell,


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi mate, nice pictures, can I ask how tall you are? The reason I ask is because I'm currently weighing in at 230lb but aren't even close to your size, I'm 6'3"


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> looking good budy, i thort it was grant mitchell,


haha he is actually a spitting image, good shout!!

anyway, looking good mate, your avi dont do ya justice imo


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Look a lot bigger than your avi mate


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking huge mate. How big are your arms out of interest? Good size imo.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

looking good and looking like vic macky


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mosford said:


> Hi mate, nice pictures, can I ask how tall you are? The reason I ask is because I'm currently weighing in at 230lb but aren't even close to your size, I'm 6'3"


 thanks mate im 5"9 mate :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> looking good budy, i thort it was grant mitchell,


i get that alot

thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Looking huge mate. How big are your arms out of interest? Good size imo.


thanks mate

well cold like the pic about 17 an a half

an after i did a just chest day they were 19 just under


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for the complements peeps :rockon:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking great mate, look a lot bigger than in your avi!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Looking great mate, look a lot bigger than in your avi!


thanks mate

the avi pic is the only pic of me i really like thats why i but it on..

them pics ive just put up still dont do me justice

but im fry from happy with myself yet, on the right road just far away

next stop 17 stone :thumb:


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

lookin good m8. nice ink too


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr Skinny said:


> lookin good m8. nice ink too


thanks mate! :beer:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Look like a nice fella in your avi, then boom scarey big bloke!! Admit it, your actually 5'2" to be that big and only 16 stone, or have you got sticks for wheels??

My arms are 17.5, weight close on 16 stone and 5'11.5" and fck me I'm giving up as I feel a right friggin wimp now.

now where's that neg rep button gone.... :lol:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

BillC said:


> Look like a nice fella in your avi, then boom scarey big bloke!! Admit it, your actually 5'2" to be that big and only 16 stone, or have you got sticks for wheels??
> 
> My arms are 17.5, weight close on 16 stone and 5'11.5" and fck me I'm giving up as I feel a right friggin wimp now.


pmsl.... thanks mate..

my legs are off the to of my head 28" top and cavle is 18"

ill be getting the mrs to take some better pics soon,

i didnt really want to just yet but f*#k it why not lol

..i must admit i was 16' 6 today but think thats just water :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

BillC said:


> Look like a nice fella in your avi, then boom scarey big bloke!! Admit it, your actually 5'2" to be that big and only 16 stone, or have you got sticks for wheels??
> 
> My arms are 17.5, weight close on 16 stone and 5'11.5" and fck me I'm giving up as I feel a right friggin wimp now.
> 
> now where's that neg rep button gone.... :lol:


lol :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good pics mate lookin strong as:thumb: must get my a$$ into gear and put my skinny keishter on for entertainment value if nothin else:lol:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

lol :lol:

thanks mate!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Post up pics on Friday when my new half sleeve gets done!! Can't wait for the pain - not.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

your 1 big mother funker, im propper jealous. Nice bit of size you have on you there pal. I like the 3rd photo, is that your blue steel pose?


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

BillC said:


> Post up pics on Friday when my new half sleeve gets done!! Can't wait for the pain - not.


i love the feeling of getting a tat!

makes me relax, want more and more :rockon:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

pickle said:


> your 1 big mother funker, im propper jealous. Nice bit of size you have on you there pal. I like the 3rd photo, is that your blue steel pose?


 :lol: thanks mate


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

its so crazy how you can see yourself i look in the mirror and see a big mess

the mrs keeps on and on that im to big, yet i dont see it.

i felt a bit funny about posting pics of my cuz of how i see myself but it really helps and makes you realise that im not as bad as i feel..

thanks guys :rockon:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good there:thumbup1:

Caught one of your shows a year back, fvcking brilliant


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Looking good there:thumbup1:
> 
> Caught one of your shows a year back, fvcking brilliant


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

thanks mate!


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Luking gud mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Fook me, its Ross Kemp.

Looking largeee


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm about the same hieght and weight mate and looking at your pics and arm size l am guessing were much the same build. Took a long time to get there for me but worth it, nice one...


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm about the same hieght and weight mate and looking at your pics and arm size l am guessing were much the same build. Took a long time to get there for me but worth it, nice one...


thanks mate

its been the same here to, ive been training for years when i started about 7yrs ago i was a weed lol at 10 stone :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

BillC said:


> Post up pics on Friday when my new half sleeve gets done!! Can't wait for the pain - not.


think ill take some pics of my tats and upload them:thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice one mate!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> Nice one mate!


thanks :thumb:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

Middle pic... all that comes to mind is... dun dun duunnnn ROSS KEMP ON GANGS *sorry, bathroom*

nice pics


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

JokaJJayy said:


> Middle pic... all that comes to mind is... dun dun duunnnn ROSS KEMP ON GANGS *sorry, bathroom*
> 
> nice pics


 :lol: :lol:

thanks mate!


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i must admit you'd fit right into a gangster movie wouldn't you !!

looking good mate pritty much my ideal build.. im also 5'9


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> i must admit you'd fit right into a gangster movie wouldn't you !!
> 
> looking good mate pritty much my ideal build. im also 5'9


i wish! lol could do with the money!

goodluck with your training

thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

ill try post some better pics the weekend and get my legs in to!

thanks for all ya posts peeps, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good pal!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

looking good, :thumb: as others have said your looking MUCH bigger than in your avatar. get your mrs & do the same picture as old 1, now you look like you do you don't want people to see you smaller than you are.... keep it up 20" arms aint too fart away. :rockon:

is it just me or do ALL bodybuilders look hard as f#ck when they don't smile? the smiling always takes away from the look.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Look great mate,welldone!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

good build mate, arms are real thick

think ill take some pics too, finished my tribal sleeve/chest/back and forearm jap style tattoo is almost done, shading koi fish tomorrow and lotus flower n waves are almost there.... then dragon to finish it around my bicep  my arms only 17" though so not as impressive  lol


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking great mate, nice one


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

gold95 said:


> looking good, :thumb: as others have said your looking MUCH bigger than in your avatar. get your mrs & do the same picture as old 1, now you look like you do you don't want people to see you smaller than you are.... keep it up 20" arms aint too fart away. :rockon:
> 
> is it just me or do ALL bodybuilders look hard as f#ck when they don't smile? the smiling always takes away from the look.


thanks mate

my next pics will be full of smiles  

just wont get the same effect :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Deano! said:


> good build mate, arms are real thick
> 
> think ill take some pics too, finished my tribal sleeve/chest/back and forearm jap style tattoo is almost done, shading koi fish tomorrow and lotus flower n waves are almost there.... then dragon to finish it around my bicep  my arms only 17" though so not as impressive  lol


get posting mate cant wait to see, fooking love tattoos

thanks bud :thumbup1:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Miike said:


> Looking great mate, nice one


thanks mate,

is that you in your avi.... thats an amazin tatt :thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

nice ink dude . ill post some pics up of my sleeve when its finished hopefully by the next sitting already done 7 hours on it .

plus i got some proper nasty tats as well but dont think ill be showing them lol

u had any on the ribz?


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> nice ink dude . ill post some pics up of my sleeve when its finished hopefully by the next sitting already done 7 hours on it .
> 
> plus i got some proper nasty tats as well but dont think ill be showing them lol
> 
> u had any on the ribz?


thanks mate

posts them mate good and bad, got a big one on my leg and back of head and neck but want loads more. none on ribz. have you? :thumbup1:


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

your avi was fine enough but by the looks of it your wantin big big .good stuff.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

ste2103 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> posts them mate good and bad, got a big one on my leg and back of head and neck but want loads more. none on ribz. have you? :thumbup1:


back of head lol , thug ha ha . yeah i got a big tribal dragon up the left side of my chest an ribz , ouuuuccchhh lol . i have honestly sat there for 5 hour sittings but that one i could only do in half hour gos , proper hurt . bit a chunk of my arm nearly off lol .

ill put some pics tommoro .


----------



## LeeA (Oct 23, 2009)

You're a big f*cker I'll give you that!!! Nice one!!!

Lets see some pics of when you started 7 years ago then! lol


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

LeeA said:


> You're a big f*cker I'll give you that!!! Nice one!!!
> 
> Lets see some pics of when you started 7 years ago then! lol


thanks mate

ok ill sort some out.. this is going to be funny pmsl. :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

celtic72 said:


> your avi was fine enough but by the looks of it your wantin big big .good stuff.


bigger is always better! :rockon:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Lookin good grant, i mean ste haha

Look like a unit mate you look alot bigger than 16stone! keep it up


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

DaveI said:


> Lookin good grant, i mean ste haha
> 
> Look like a unit mate you look alot bigger than 16stone! keep it up


thanks mate :thumbup1:

but im really not getting the grant thing!

but like i said before i do get that a lot


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

ste2103 said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> is that you in your avi.... thats an amazin tatt :thumb:


Yeah that's me mate. Thanks a lot 

Still more to go though. It's fu(king addictive!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

ive dug out a few old pics of before i started training i cant believe its me!!

so will be posting them soon as i can get them on the computer :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

look bigger then in av buddy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Looking good mate, good work.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Look hard as fucck man!

Keep it up


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks guys!! :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Barker said:


> Look hard as fucck man!
> 
> Keep it up


i havent posted them pics yet pmsl


----------

